# car insurance cost in cyprus



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

hello again guy's I was just wondering about car insurance costs in cyprus, do they differ greatly from insurance costs in the uk? and is the process simple?


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

I use Abbeygate and the quotes are always good. (I use a RAV4 and , with AA cover, this year my quote was 290 Euro with any second driver over 31 covered full comp).


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

thank you, my wife will be the person insured she is 27 and has 10 years no claims in england ( i don't know if that will help) I was originally going to lease a car for our initial "test" year but looking in to it further it would have been far too expensive so I'll now look to buy a second hand runaround, I'll google abbeygate


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

My no claims was accepted by them with a renewal notice from tescos, (my UK insurer at the time, last June). They were really helpful and the policy was printed out straight away. You need to have the insurance in place when you change the ownership, (both the previous owner and the new one have to go to the licencing office to change that). I got my car from a dealer and he did all of the paperwork, all I needed to present was the insurance cert.

Strange way of doing things, I know. You have to be sure that you want THAT car so that you go through the trouble of arranging the insurance.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Leyland2012 said:


> My no claims was accepted by them with a renewal notice from tescos, (my UK insurer at the time, last June). They were really helpful and the policy was printed out straight away. You need to have the insurance in place when you change the ownership, (both the previous owner and the new one have to go to the licencing office to change that). I got my car from a dealer and he did all of the paperwork, all I needed to present was the insurance cert.
> 
> Strange way of doing things, I know. You have to be sure that you want THAT car so that you go through the trouble of arranging the insurance.


thank's a lot I fly over in 5 week's so just trying to tie up all the questions I have. I can rest a little easier now I know it's reasonably simple to do and not overly expensive


----------

